
Millions of high-security crypto keys crippled by newly discovered flaw - fabian2k
https://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2017/10/crypto-failure-cripples-millions-of-high-security-keys-750k-estonian-ids/
======
DamonHD
Yes, a good example of why obscurity may _harm_ security.

In my recent dalliances with putting together secure systems I have done them
in public and invited as much scrutiny as possible. That has risks too, but on
balance better ones I hope.

